# Single Hung Windows



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi guys, and gals,
Does anyone know of a link for some basic plans for single hung windows. This decision is not going to be a quicky. I got the idea this week reglazing 36 small window panes that do nothing for me. I'm getting ready to repaint the house and part of the prep is reglazing those windows.
Heres the situation. A porch along the east side of my house has 6 - 6 lite windows, about 30" high and 18 or 20" wide. Two swing open on hinges but the rest are fixed. It's an old house and I don't think I can widen the openings without getting into some structural issues, the porch holds up the roof and there isn't room for a larger header.
My idea is to build maybe, 3 - 2 glass fixed windows and 3 single hung windows. I doubt the window opening will allow for off the shelf replacement windows and custom built will likely be cost prohibitive, unless I do the building. 
I posted this on a handyman forum and got lots of referrals as to where to buy windows and some on how to install windows but non on how to build windows. :fie: 
Not looking for specific plans as I will likely need to modify them anyway. Just trying to come to grips with what would be involved.
Any input would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello, and welcome. If your windows are the old style and rail, you may need to redo the window frame. When you take out the old lite runs, there is quite a gap to have to fill. I believe, that the best choice would be to carefully remove the pane's and prime and repaint. then install the glass. If there is rot, then you may need to replace. You can also buy a replacement window that will fit your frame, then remold the interior.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings John and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Howard, Thanks for the quick response.
Your right, they are the old style rail and style but also an odd size for a commercial replacement window. The wood itself isn't in real bad shape and I am priming and repainting as we speak. The panes are about 9"x12" in columns 2 panes wide and 3 down. I don't care for them swinging inside to open as that porch also serves as a hallway to the laundry room and basement door. With the windows open they block about half the passageway. I expect to have to remold both the interior and exterior if, and when I do anything. Molding doesn't really bother me, after all this is a router forum:dance3: I also understand that building and replacing the windows would not be a trivial task but I am semi-retired at this point and have the extra time to devote to the project. Right now I am just trying to figure out just how non-trivial it would be. :wacko: I always have the option to do nothing. 
Thanks again,


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks John: You will have to do what is best for you. If that is possible. I have way too often found myself in one of those situations, and said to myself, BOY, i wish i HAD"NT done this!!! One old Dutchman's opinion


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Howard. I know the feeling well. I was out looking at the windows this morning and it may not be as bad as I thought. Next time I'm at the local Big Box I'll take a look at how they are rigged. Still nothing I'm gonna start this year anymore. This mid-July already and summer and fall is pretty well booked with stuff. :bad:
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello John, Though i would asee how the battle is going. Theones that fit into the window opening that you have are replacement windows. They fit, as i understand it, to the side boards of the old window. Lows had them at one time, Think they still do.


----------

